# Winter Blues



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Havent posted on here lately cause ive been doing more hunting than fishing since september. Lately though i have gone into fishing withdrawals from not being able to go :thumbdown: So i decided to make another video, basically this video is footage from all summer. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

So how are y'all doing?


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty good George, Ready to get back down there and do some fishing!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Me too if the wind would cooperate. Everytime we plan a trip it blows a gale.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video!!!.....That was some pretty water around some of those rigs!!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Cape_Horn_24 said:


> Pretty good George, Ready to get back down there and do some fishing!


Was all that shot while fishing/diving Mexico Bch?


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

No some of it was shot out of Savannah, ga and Destin


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Great video..... Having the winter blues up here in TN too. Going to pull the boat 3-4 times in 2013 down to Pensacola. How deep of water were you guys in when you were spear fishing? Are you allowed to shoot anything? Even Cobia?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

ive always been nervous to jump in just with a snorkel and spear gun. this video may have just convinced me that i need to start jumping over when i see grass or am at a rig


----------

